# wide foot.



## jay777 (Dec 20, 2009)

Have a look at some Salomon boots. They seem to accommodate a wider foot. 

Not sure which ones have the Boa lacing system (never been a fan of it myself).


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I have the burton rulers as well, really nice lightweight boot, super warm too. my foot is just a little wide. People say the rulers fit true to shoe size but I'm one example that does not, so make sure you try them on first.

I've also heard that about salomon boots, and I tried the BOA a few years back and hated it, just my opinion. The Rulers do have speed lacing if that's what youre looking for.


----------



## bluetroll (Oct 13, 2009)

i've got a wide foot... i ride k2 t1's.


----------



## ChubbyGuy (Mar 5, 2009)

I have the rulers and I have a regular width foot; they actually fit really snug. I dont think rulers are known as wide boots, but I could be wrong. I know there is a general consensus that 32 boots are wide, I have tried on many and find that theres a lot of room on either side of my foot. Like someone said, salomon has wide versions of boots so you can look into that too


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Salomon's wide-specific is wide
Head is wide

i have wide feet
i used to be in K2 boots
now i'm in Vans boots


----------



## Johnny T (Jan 27, 2009)

I had Burton Rulers before I bought my Salomon Dialogue wides and there is a significant difference in the widths. If you have a legit wide foot (like myself) I would highly recommend the Salomon wide boots. I just wish I had discovered the Salomon boots earlier so I could have saved a bunch of money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

*Wide Boots with Boa...a few options*

Still, looking for a wide fitting boot with Boa? Here's a few other options. You won't go wrong with Boa and the Boa system is guaranteed for the life of the boot.

- ThirtyTwo Lock or Focus Boa – Roomy toebox with a heat moldable Intuition liner.
- K2 T1DB or Maysis – Also a little roomier in the toe box with an Intuition heat moldable liner.
- Salomon Savage Boa – A little harder to find but runs a bit wider in the forefoot. 

I suggest trying on an many pairs as possible to find the right fit for your foot.

Check out Boa Technology | The Boa Lacing System | Dialed In Performance and you can see other manufacturers who carry boots featuring the Boa Lacing System.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Salomon makes wide versions of some of their boots like the Dialogue, Malamute, Synapse.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

i wear k2 maysis and i got a wide foot


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

*try dc*

i consider my feet to be wide and my dc judges from last year, which have the dual boa system fit me perfect. however, though the boot fit me perfect wide feet and all, i had trouble with the dual boa system giving me pressure points in one of my boots. i just ordered a two pairs of celsius cirrus boots which i also hear run a little wide too. i'll let you know how that goes.


----------

